# Consensus On New Tv



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

We finally made it back home early this afternoon from our 1300 mile round trip to S. Illinois. After batteling all of the big rigs on the "road of death" (we named it that) between Texarkana and Memphis (I-30/40), we had a pretty easy tow into S. Illinois. I didn't think it was going to get any tougher than that, but we still had to make the return trip. On the way back, we had to deal with the big rigs AND a 20-30 mph gusting crosswind. I only did 60 mph tops, 55 mph typically, and was still getting blown all over the road. The Hensley did great though. Not a single incident of sway the entire way. It was a relief not having to worry about that. I don't think I could have made the trip without it!

Anyway, after chugging along and getting pushed all over the place, my DW decided that we needed a larger TV.







Now I just have to decided which type to get...gas or diesel. Choices, choices!


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

My next will be a diesel regardless of fuel prices, 3/4 ton I'm thinking.

Get the most truck you can afford that suits your needs is my only advice.

Have fun looking!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

If you're not in a hurry there are supposed to be some new diesel vehicles out in 09 or 10 that might work for you and still get good mileage. I've read that the Suburban, Expedition and most of the 1/2 ton pickups will be getting diesels as options soon. One of those might work well for you.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Glad you made it home safe. This is exactly how we became the owners of our new tv. Our first trip to the mountains and like you said getting pushed all over the place wasn't very fun. We knew upgrading the tv was definitely in our future but after that trip my DW decided it would be best to get it sooner than later. Happy shopping, you should be able to get some good deals. Around here I've seen alot of barely used 3/4 and 1 ton trucks on the used lots. I guess they're coming from people who didn't really have a need for them in the first place. I sounds like you do. Best of luck.

Brad


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Toyota announced last year that they would have a Diesel Tundra "in the near future" as well as the possibility of a hybrid. I wonder if they could combine the two and give us a diesel hybrid?

Reverie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Toyota announced last year that they would have a Diesel Tundra "in the near future" as well as the possibility of a hybrid. I wonder if they could combine the two and give us a diesel hybrid?
> 
> Reverie


Oooohhh, I like that idea!!! Toyota has the cutting edge hybrid technology, so if anyone can do it, Toyota can!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

FZ1dave said:


> Glad you made it home safe. This is exactly how we became the owners of our new tv. Our first trip to the mountains and like you said getting pushed all over the place wasn't very fun. We knew upgrading the tv was definitely in our future but after that trip my DW decided it would be best to get it sooner than later. Happy shopping, you should be able to get some good deals. Around here I've seen alot of barely used 3/4 and 1 ton trucks on the used lots. I guess they're coming from people who didn't really have a need for them in the first place. I sounds like you do. Best of luck.
> 
> Brad


I/We to were recently in the same situation. So after getting the green light from the best DW there is







, I started the hunt for another TV.
By chance I happened upon a gently used 08 F-350 PSD at a really good price. While I thought it to be overkill for our needs, the DW







insisted that this is what we should get it, for in doing so we would be covered if in the future we were to upgrade TT's to a bigger bumper pull or fifth wheel









I have towed with it twice now and I'm loving every bit of it







If fact on our last trip out the DW







made the comment of how we should done the TV upgrade a long time ago.

Good luck in your search and with what ever you may end up with

Ed


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Forget all the 1/2 tons....

If you are going to upgrade you TV upgrade to a 3/4 ton. There are few better tow vehicles than a Suburban/Yukon XL. I don't know about your seating needs, but I if a crew cab will seat your "crew" I would be looking at a GM or Ford Crew Cabs or a Dodge Mega Cab (sorry a Dodge quad cab is not a crew cab). As for gas or diesel...pick your poison and run with it. I will tell you this, it cost me more for the diesel and I am paying almost 80 cents more per gallon....I wouldn't go back to a gas tow vehicle....but that is just me.

If you need any help with the GM info please let me know, I have access to the GM computer system and will be happy to do what I can to help.

Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> I don't know about your seating needs, but I if a crew cab will seat your "crew" I would be looking at a GM or Ford Crew Cabs or a Dodge Mega Cab (sorry a Dodge quad cab is not a crew cab).


Out of curiosity, why isn't a dodge quad cab considered a crew cab?

Agreed, look 3/4 ton or bigger.

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I glad to hear the the Hensley worked like a charm and you made it safe and sound.

One of our very own has a 2003 Excursion  for sale with low miles. That would make a very nice TV upgrade!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Another advantage to the 3/4 and 1 ton Diesels other than insane torque levels and better efficiency (partially offset by fuel prices) is that they are HEAVY. With the 1/2 ton, the OB weighted more than the truck. My truck now outweighs my OB by ~1000 lbs.








Yes, you CAN feel the difference.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Another advantage to the 3/4 and 1 ton Diesels other than insane torque levels and better efficiency (partially offset by fuel prices) is that they are HEAVY. With the 1/2 ton, the OB weighted more than the truck. My truck now outweighs my OB by ~1000 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll second that!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Go for the Dodge and the gas card!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Go for the Dodge and the gas card!!


The 2.99 gas is a gimmick. Look into it and you'll come to the same conclusion I did....take the rebate $4500 vs. the gas card (with major limits....need to be tagged to your personal credit card)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Go for the Dodge and the gas card!!


The 2.99 gas is a gimmick. Look into it and you'll come to the same conclusion I did....take the rebate $4500 vs. the gas card (with major limits....need to be tagged to your personal credit card)
[/quote]
Glad you checked it out then.
If it sounds too good to be true.........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Go for the Dodge and the gas card!!


The 2.99 gas is a gimmick. Look into it and you'll come to the same conclusion I did....take the rebate $4500 vs. the gas card (with major limits....need to be tagged to your personal credit card)
[/quote]
Glad you checked it out then.
If it sounds too good to be true.........








[/quote]

Now...if gas hits say $6-$7 a gallon...then this is a better deal.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

camping479 said:


> > I don't know about your seating needs, but I if a crew cab will seat your "crew" I would be looking at a GM or Ford Crew Cabs or a Dodge Mega Cab (sorry a Dodge quad cab is not a crew cab).
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, why isn't a dodge quad cab considered a crew cab?
> ...


The Dodge is between the ext cab and the crew cab of both the other products.

GM Ext Cab:
Rear Seat Head Room 39.3"
Rear Seat Leg Room 34.3"
Rear Seat Hip Room 61.8"

GM Crew Cab:
Rear Seat Head Room 40.6"
Rear Seat Leg Room 39.0"
Rear Seat Hip Room 65.5"

Dodge Quad Cab:
Rear Seat Head Room 40.0"
Rear Seat Leg Room 36.7"
Rear Seat Hip Room 64.3"

I'm not knocking the Quad Cab but as you can see it is larger than the Extended Cab but not as large as the crew cab. I didn't have the Ford spec's available right now but I believe that they are slightly larger than the GM.

Of course if you compare the Mega Cab to the Crew Cab:
Rear Seat Head Room 40.5"
Rear Seat Leg Room 44.2" (can you say LIMO!!!)
Rear Seat Hip Room 64.4"

Dodge has alway split the sizes different (not worse or better) than GM and Ford. For example: Chevrolet S-10 (or Colorado), Ford Ranger are about the same size Dodge brings out the Dakota.

I was just thinking if you are going to use the back seat for people then the extra 2.3" of leg room and 1.1" of hip room really help.

Gary


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I glad to hear the the Hensley worked like a charm and you made it safe and sound.
> 
> One of our very own has a 2003 Excursion  for sale with low miles. That would make a very nice TV upgrade!!


Thanks for the heads up! I noticed this post a while ago, but disregarded it because I didn't think we needed it. I've sent Bob an email asking for pictures. Has anyone else got a 6 liter Ford? I know that some owners have had issues in the past...


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I would caution folks who's children are in child seats that the Dodge Crew cab is a less then comfortable fit. The choice of a Cummins in-line 6 engine platform stole some room away from the interior of the truck to keep the overall length in line with the other offerings. I couldn't fit my kids in the child seats without there feet in my back and I'm all of 5'6" tall. The rear doors are also a squeeze just to get into and out of if you have to lift your kids or other stuff into it. On every vehicle purchase lately I take the car seats throw them in and see if they pass the red face test. Neither a Dodge Crew nor Tundra crew would pass and the small doors are icing on the cake. You may feel squeezed each time you open them with child in hand. I know I did.

A diesel hybrid would make no sense at all. The basic operating properties of the two engines don't complement each other , (certainly not in the classic sense) like gas\hybrid do, nor would it make any economic sense at all. Do you really want a $60K half ton truck?

Currently a 1/2 ton diesel doesn't make a lot of sense either. Much more power but yet reduced if not equal payload. Then you look at the current prices of fuel. If the diesel isn't getting at least 25% better then your not doing anything much there either. If ya just have to have a 1/2 ton diesel well then knock yourself out but you do so leaving money on the table.


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

Just man said:


> I glad to hear the the Hensley worked like a charm and you made it safe and sound.
> 
> One of our very own has a 2003 Excursion  for sale with low miles. That would make a very nice TV upgrade!!


Thanks for the heads up! I noticed this post a while ago, but disregarded it because I didn't think we needed it. I've sent Bob an email asking for pictures. Has anyone else got a 6 liter Ford? I know that some owners have had issues in the past...
[/quote]

I sent the pictures, let me know if they don't come through. It was a fairly large file.

Bob


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

I totally agree with going to 3/4 ton or 1 ton. I tried the 1/2 ton thing but the numbers just didn't add up for me. I could pull quite a bit but the payload was very low which didn't leave much room for tongue weight and other things I like to bring along (like my family). The heavy-duty nature of the 3/4 ton trucks is the emphasis not comfort of ride like 1/2 tons. I do admit my 2500 rides like a tank but the Chevy does have independent front suspension which gives it a much better ride then the 4x4's with a solid axle in my opinion and I drove em all. Oh Ya and the Chevy looks the best too


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

definitely a 2500 minimum, I have the diesel and do not think i could go back to gas if i was pulling a trailer. You only issue will be you get a bigger truck and the dw will want a bigger trailer. It happens to almost everyone. not that there is anything wrong with that, I love the 5'er. The 3/4 ton or bigger just has bigger parts, rears, brakes, suspension and handle the load better. good luck in what ever direction you choose.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

If you are going for size, an International MXT is bigger.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

No need to look any futher!

New TV


----------

